# Quattro or Tech Pack?



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Given a choice of two identical cars, would you pick the one with Quattro or the Tech Pack & Audi Connect? Both have the Comfort and Sound pack.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I'd personally pick Quattro. I'd prefer the extra acceleration over the tech pack, the sat nav looks amazing but at the end of the day my phone does the same job.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

We have Quattro and tech pack and the tech pack is nice but the Quattro is essential imo. So Quattro no question


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Depends on your priorities, how often would you need/use Quattro? Are you foot to the floor often or screaming in and out of corners? Tech pack is good but only if you will use it so a bit like the Quattro, work out which is more important to you

I have both on the TTS and have never owned a TT without Quattro but that's been down to the models I've chosen more over outright choice

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

I suppose it depends on your priorities, whether you're more interested in power or gadgets. Each have their own merits so I'd weigh up which one I'm likely to find more useful and go from there...


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I would pick quattro,the front wheels are too easy to spin!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Depends on driving style imo. But you might be able to retrofit sat nav at some stage.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

I test drove both fwd and quattro and personally found the quattro much more planted and stable. the fwd lost traction on hard acceleration and a bit of torque steer. driven side by side straight after the difference to me made it a no brainer. That said if i'd only have driven the fwd i'd have been just as made up to own so don't think you'd be disappointed either way.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

No fwd never.dont do the same mistake as me.spins all the time.quattro only

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Quattro every time! 0.6 seconds quicker to 60 mph is well worth having in my opinion. Getting a modest amount of power down with ease is what these things are about for me, and that's best done with quattro.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Tech pack unless you have often snow or bad weather and maybe need also winter tyres..otherwise TT has enough grip for any situation..it's only marketing for Audi the Quattro system


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

As much as I love tech, having had 3 Quattros and one non Quattro over the years, personally I would choose it everytime as the wheels spin quite easily and that was when they only had 200 bhp but as always, the choice is yours.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Quattro.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Quattro is the way to go...


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Would be Quattro for me and then retrofit Navigation if desired in due course.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies so far. Have Quattro in my MK2 but driving round twisty roads is rare for me - a few times a year.

Without the Technology Pack, can you still use Siri voice activation and stream music from the phone (e.g. Spotify)?


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

MarcF-TT said:


> Without the Technology Pack, can you still use Siri voice activation and stream music from the phone (e.g. Spotify)?


In my Fiesta ST at the minute I just play my Spotify through bluetooth, so if you meant that then I am sure you will be able to without Tech Pack. If you meant stream your offline music then not so sure couldn't tell you.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

The Tech Pack is a cash cow to Audi & until customers vote with their wallet, they'll continue to take the p1ss.

Guess what I'd take...


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, so obviously most (if not all) choosing the Quattro over the Tech Pack.

However the decision is actually:
Quattro
vs 
Tech Pack, Super Sports Seats, Heated Seats, Hill Hold

Love the heated seats in my MK2, argh the choices!


----------



## MachineGun (Jan 23, 2010)

Quattro all day long.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

MarcF-TT said:


> Ok, so obviously most (if not all) choosing the Quattro over the Tech Pack.
> 
> However the decision is actually:
> Quattro
> ...


Still would take the quattro 
I think the main thing I would miss there is the heated seats but I could take or leave the rest, they are nice but quattro is nicer, imo anyway.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

And I'll pick the second one again..what's your use of the car normally?!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

MarcF-TT said:


> Ok, so obviously most (if not all) choosing the Quattro over the Tech Pack.
> 
> However the decision is actually:
> Quattro
> ...


Are the SS seats full leather? Not sure heated seats are really necessary with alcantara. Are you looking at s-tronic or manual, that might help influence whether hill hold strictly necessary?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

You should have put a poll up for this!


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

Super sport seats are half/half leather/alcantara I think?

Gotta pay extra for full leather.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

It's just a daily driver. I do like to accelerate away when safe to do so 
Made a mistake before, no hill hold but has cruise control.

So Quattro vs Tech Pack, Cruise Control, Super Sports Seats (half leather), Heated Seats

Hmmmm


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Whilst I'm sure the OP just wanted a bit of guidance about which option to go for this is just another of those "which is better apples or bananas" type threads.
There is no rational reason as to why quattro would be better than Tech pack or vice versa. Its purely a matter of personal choice largely based upon one's own driving styles and preferences.

Scenario 1
I'm totally lost as I haven't got satnav, but at least I can climb this muddy dirt track.

Scenario 2
I know exactly where I'm going but I can't get up this muddy dirt track cos I haven't got quattro.

Scenario 3
I couldn't afford both satnav and quattro so I bought something else and now I'm lost and stuck in the mud.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

My easy thought, I think all of you, unless you're 50 or more so you have had many vehicles, and, even if you are 50, you always drove with snow,rain,bad road etc without Quattro so it's not so fundamental...I understand the car has a lot of power but we're talking of a TT and not a Nissan micra with 300cv..not every day there are the conditions to use the Quattro system in all its potentials..and more, keeping a car years, without useful and nice optionals like nav, ss seats etc it's more frustrating to me!


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Whilst I'm sure the OP just wanted a bit of guidance about which option to go for this is just another of those "which is better apples or bananas" type threads.
> There is no rational reason as to why quattro would be better than Tech pack or vice versa. Its purely a matter of personal choice largely based upon one's own driving styles and preferences.
> 
> Scenario 1
> ...


You missed the scenario about being lost and stuck on a muddy dirt track, but having warm bum cheeks because you've put the heated seats on.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Quattro is not just for snow or dirt tracks, it genuinely helps propel a TT faster in a straight line, in good road conditions. Against my personal preferences, that's worthwhile.

Oh, and it's apples every time! :wink:


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

I went for a FWD mk3 TT 2.0TDI...as I wanted all the options but couldn't stretch the budget to cars with Quattro (which were all £4-5k more).

To be honest it is a outstanding car. It grips really well for a FWD, provided you have decent tyres fitted. I don't regret not spending extra on the quattro.

The only time I really notice/miss it, is on very cold mornings and trying to put all the power down when launching/first gear accelerations. Even in the wet, the FWD does okay for traction.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

R_TTS said:


> Quattro is not just for snow or dirt tracks, it genuinely helps propel a TT faster in a straight line, in good road conditions. Against my personal preferences, that's worthwhile.
> 
> Oh, and it's apples every time! :wink:


As I wrote before, I don't see any day hundreds of cars going out of the road because they don't have Quattro..even cars with power like the TT..
75% here use Quattro for the accelerations so I don't think this is the normal use of the car by a common/normal person.
If a FWD is so bad, I'll buy another Audi tomorrow morning and I'll suit Audi to sell a car without grip..


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> > Quattro is not just for snow or dirt tracks, it genuinely helps propel a TT faster in a straight line, in good road conditions. Against my personal preferences, that's worthwhile.
> ...


True. Talent will run out before grip.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> R_TTS said:
> 
> 
> > Quattro is not just for snow or dirt tracks, it genuinely helps propel a TT faster in a straight line, in good road conditions. Against my personal preferences, that's worthwhile.
> ...


As I said, just my personal preference, and I would never claim to be normal, may be a little bit common.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

4433allanr said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > R_TTS said:
> ...


There was a sense of humor?!

@4433
It wasn't an offense..just understand my English..I was generally talking about the normal use of a car.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I have a FWD and I have never had these traction issues I see people here talking about. To be honest I never push my car to the limits so can't really tell. I prefer cruising fairly quickly, but never breaking the speed limit.

If you were like me, you would go for the tech pack and the rest of the options every day of the week.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

R_TTS said:


> Quattro is not just for snow or dirt tracks, it genuinely helps propel a TT faster in a straight line, in good road conditions. Against my personal preferences, that's worthwhile.
> 
> Oh, and it's apples every time! :wink:


Yes of course, I was being a bit flippant there. If the roads you drive regularly and your style of driving often allows you to push your car to its limits then quattro will be a major plus for you.
On the other hand if you frequently go to places you have never been before then satnav will a priority for you.
Ya pays ya money and takes ya choice.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

True. Talent will run out before grip.[/quote]

There was a sense of humor?!

@4433
It wasn't an offense..just understand my English..I was generally talking about the normal use of a car.[/quote]

No problem I was agreeing with you ManuTT.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

just get it on a pcp like most others seem to do, it wont really make a difference to the price and you'll have a much better car..


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> just get it on a pcp like most others seem to do, it wont really make a difference to the price and you'll have a much better car..


Makes a massive difference to the price.....


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

TTimi said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > just get it on a pcp like most others seem to do, it wont really make a difference to the price and you'll have a much better car..
> ...


Would be interesting to see how guaranteed future value/final payment differs on Quattro and non-Quattro models with otherwise identical spec.

With the tech pack you pay for it all in the monthly payments (up front), meaning it doesn't increase the gfv/final payment.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Tech pack, both nice to have options but I don't accelerate hard very often and tend to drive on main roads etc, I like my tech and really don't see the point of having a TT without the tech pack, many have shunned the tech pack due to cost and many of the very same people keep asking about retrofitting some of it if not all of it  just saying

Bottom line is get what's important to you long term

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Ive got both, I use the tech pack everyday, dont think I have needed to use the benefit of quattro yet.
To plump for one over the other i'd take the tech pack


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

gogs said:


> ...... many have shunned the tech pack due to cost and many of the very same people keep asking about retrofitting some of it if not all of it


Amen. +1


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Mr R said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


My dealer told me recently that TT's with Tech. pack fetch more at the auctions. 
Due to the VC design I cant see myself buying a TT without Tech pack and I'm very happy with FWD.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

FWD is for girls... even the golf gets it now.
quattro is the essence of the TT.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Are we talking about new or used car? If new, why not consider approved used car with a few miles and ALL the options? what is your budget?

If I was given the choice, I would probably go for Quattro too... :mrgreen:


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Talking about a used car - hence the two options. If I could wait 4 months I'd get new and spec the lot.


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

At the moment, with the £5000 Audi deposit contribution it may actually be cheaper to buy brand new if you are looking at finance (or atleast it was with me)

All the second hand cars from Blade/listers (those are ones near me) I liked had all the specs but the monthly payments were significantly higher compared to a similar spec car brand new.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Waitwhat93 said:


> At the moment, with the £5000 Audi deposit contribution it may actually be cheaper to buy brand new if you are looking at finance (or atleast it was with me)
> 
> All the second hand cars from Blade/listers (those are ones near me) I liked had all the specs but the monthly payments were significantly higher compared to a similar spec car brand new.


Yeah it's not much more to buy new, however the 4 month wait is too long for me!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Agreed but some dealers have brand new group stock of cars built on spec. I got a brand new car that way and with incentives it was cheaper then the pre reg one I went to look at. Worth finding out IMO


----------

